

Free CSS3 Kindle Book - phpluver
http://www.amazon.com/Robin-Nixons-Crash-Course-ebook/dp/B006PIW4IM

======
Tyrannosaurs
Both this and the HTML one are free on Amazon.co.uk:

[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Robin-Nixons-Crash-Course-
ebook/dp/B...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Robin-Nixons-Crash-Course-
ebook/dp/B006PIW4IM/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1326198340&sr=1-1)

(That is currently showing as free and my receipts both say free. Aware that
others, at least on Amazon.com seem to be seeing issues).

~~~
neilbowers
Now listed at £7.20 on amazon.co.uk (11th Jan 09:08)

------
remyleone
They cost money

~~~
phpluver
What?? <http://screencast.com/t/V715RzLsvC>

